# Rheumatic vs. Non-rheumatic valve disease



## kcolum81 (Aug 1, 2019)

Can anyone give me a detailed explanation of the difference between rheumatic and non-rheumatic valve disease, please? Examples would be super helpful as well if possible. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ellis3350 (Aug 1, 2019)

This may help.


----------



## heartyoga (Aug 5, 2019)

Our provider says that non rheumatic valve diseases occurs in 95% of our cases. So when he dictates e.g. aortic valve regurgitation we code it as I35.1 (non rheumatic aortic valve insufficiency). He will dictate rheumatic valve disease if it is rheumatic. Thats how he was taught in fellowship training.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Aug 6, 2019)

heartyoga said:


> Our provider says that non rheumatic valve diseases occurs in 95% of our cases. So when he dictates e.g. aortic valve regurgitation we code it as I35.1 (non rheumatic aortic valve insufficiency). He will dictate rheumatic valve disease if it is rheumatic. Thats how he was taught in fellowship training.


Our providers have told us this as well.  Our facility developed an internal policy addressing the coding of valvular heart disease that states if the documentation does not specify rheumatic/non-rheumatic, then the default code is for non-rheumatic.  Our providers also document rheumatic valve disease when it is pertinent.


----------



## micobo69 (Aug 6, 2019)

Good afternoon,

Coding Advice Coding Clinic Second Quarter 2019, page 5.

Assign code I08.0, Rheumatic disorders of both mitral and aortic valves, when the provider does not specify the cause of the valve disease. ICD-10-CM assumes rheumatic origin when valve disease affects multiple valves and the valvular heart disease is not described as non-rheumatic. Category I08-, Multiple valve disease, includes multiple valve diseases specified as rheumatic or unspecified. This is a world Health Organization (WHO) International default, and coding professionals must follow the conventions in the classification.

Regards.


----------



## kcolum81 (Aug 14, 2019)

ellis3350 said:


> This may help.


This is very helpful, thank you


----------

